# Service User Rep Networking Day, Taunton, 3 July



## SacredHeart (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi guys. 

I've been asked to pop these details up by DUK. I went along to one of these in York, and it was useful....


'Do you live in the south west? Are you interested in getting involved with the NHS and having a say about the standards of your diabetes care and helping to improve things? 

Why not come along to a Diabetes UK 'Service User/Patient Rep networking day on 3 July in Taunton and meet up with others in your region who are interested in, or  who are already doing this role.

* For more information about being a 'Service User Rep' visit www.diabetes.org.uk/user-involvement/service-user-rep-network . *

If you have any queries or would like to book a place please call the Diabetes Uk User Involvement Team on 020 7424 1009 or email user.involvemt@diabetes.org.uk '


----------

